# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Twilight Broadcasters thread

## JeffD

Seems to be a problem with that thread. Every time I click on it, my Internet Explorer gives me an error and shuts down the cafe link alltogether. Everything else on the cafe seems to be working just fine.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Should work now. IE didn't like more than a single streaming MP3 I posted. One is OK, two not. Only browser I'm aware of with the problem. Such a delicate one, it 'tis.

----------


## JeffD

Thanks.

----------

